# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Xin tư vấn về nguồn nuôi BOB cho Mach3

## ktshung

Con BOB của em xài Mach 3. Nối máy tính bằng 2 dây LPT và USB. Em nghe bảo dây USB chỉ là để lấy nguồn 5v, vậy xin hỏi nếu em thay dây này bằng một nguồn 5v rời được ko, nếu được thay ntn và nguồn 5v công suất bao nhiêu thì đảm bảo. Em cám ơn

----------

hoctap256

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác cứ dùng nguồn 5v rời cũng được. Công suất chừng 0.5A trở lên là ok (bản thân usb max chỉ có 0.5A)

----------

ktshung

----------

